# Проблема с ALSA, карточка SB Live!

## Renegad

Нашел гайд по установке и настройке  ALSA в Gentoo. Первый раз попробовал  с ALSA , встроенным в ядро. Выбрал в alsaconf свой SB Live! (emu10k1), настроил микшер. В результате заиграло MIDI, звуки Gaim играются, но амарок и мплеер mp3 не играли. Перекомпилировал ядро и поставил внешние ALSA. Эффект точно такой же, миди играет, мр3 - нет. 

Амарок выдает ошибку:  xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.

Mplayer делает вид, что играет, но звуков не издает. только вот такая строка смущает:  AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Когда запускался с LiveCD все работало хорошо, в Виндовсе тоже звук есть. 

Что это может быть и как с ним бороться?) Заранее спасибо.

----------

## ba

Попробуй либо включить oss-эмуляцию либо задать mplayer-у ao=alsa в конфиге

----------

## mango123

В alsamixer unMute сделал?

И полюбому при компиляции внешнего ALSA ставь USE="oss"

----------

## Renegad

В make.conf USE="oss" прописан, при попытке задать мплееру ao=alsa в конфиге, получил слелующее: 

 *Quote:*   

> Воспроизведение /mnt/d/mp3/new/18_-_Bobry_-_Zabei_muzykant.mp3.
> 
> Обнаружен Audio file формат файла!
> 
> Информация о клипе:
> ...

 

----------

## ba

вывод

```
lsmod
```

покажи

----------

## Renegad

Извнияюсь, я сейчас в Маздае, через пол-часика ребутнусь, точно скажу. но что-то вроде snd_emu10k1 и прочих snd_* там было )

----------

## Renegad

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fglrx                 595360  9
> ...

 

Вот такой вот список выдает.

Проверил на всякий случай видео - играет, но все так же без звука.

----------

## ba

тогда еще 

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

cat /proc/asound/cards

emerge -pv mplayer

ls -l /dev/snd/

```

----------

## Renegad

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 
> 
> # Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> ...

 

Вот такой вот результат, (цвета сохранил на всякий случай)

----------

## ba

у тебя mplayer собран без USE-флага alsa

----------

## Renegad

Ура, мплеер заиграл, спасибо огромное!! А что касается amarok... у него вроде как нету флага alsa, как с ним быть?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # emerge -pv amarok
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## ba

 *Renegad wrote:*   

> А что касается amarok... у него вроде как нету флага alsa, как с ним быть?

 

xine-lib пересобери с флагом alsa

возможно еще kdelibs тоже надо будет

----------

## viy

amarok разве не arts использует?..

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> amarok разве не arts использует?..

 

зависит от USE-флагов, но вообще он через xine-lib поспроизводит, а xine-lib могут и через arts...

но у него в USE-флагах судя по тому что он запостил стоит -arts

----------

## Renegad

Все заиграло, все звучит. Спасибо огромное!

----------

